# Optoma EP1691 Projector Help



## choppstixxx (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
I recently bought an Optoma EP1691 HD Projector off craigslist last week. The seller said he tested it and it worked fine and was brand new just open box. Well when I got it home it fires up (no errors/lights) and I can see the bulb is on (so no blown bulb), but there is little/no image coming out of the lens other than a faint yellow square the size of two stamps put side my side. When I press buttons at the top you can see things popping up in the small yellow box. It's almost like something in the lens isn't right or blocking it. Any insight would be helpful, Thanks!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Are there manual focus/zoom adjustments? Also what source do you have hooked up to the projector? These are a few of the steps in the setup of a projector.


----------

